# HG one Funnel Wiper



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Finally got round to installing the funnel wiper onto my HG one today and I can most certainly say that it works. The static build up of coffee on the funnel has now been eliminated









The only annoyance is the price, cost nearly $40 to get it from the states (luckily it's under the customs VAT threshold so nothing further to pay), for what ultimately is 3 bits of plastic and a metal washer.

If anyone is thinking of getting an HG one, I recommend you get it added at the time of ordering, you'll just end up wanting it later!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Good to know. I fancy one someday and it seemed to suggest they were for warm dry climates, far from what we have here. Anyway, it's a while off yet!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Also for cold and dry climates as well. I also find the darker the beans are roasted, the worse the static


----------

